# Star Wars: Rogue One - Details zur Handlung des Spin-Off, inklusive Teaser



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Details zur Handlung des Spin-Off, inklusive Teaser* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Details zur Handlung des Spin-Off, inklusive Teaser


----------



## DerBloP (20. April 2015)

GEIL GEIL GEIL...wusste garnicht das noch solche Filme kommen...also heißt das jetzt das man fast Jährlich mit einem SW Film rechnen kann...also Episode 7 dann Rogue One dann Episode 8 usw. ? Das ist ein Träumchen für SW Fans. Besonders auch da hier eher der Kriegs Aspekt durchkommt. Auch das der Regisseur von Soldat James Ryan da mitmacht gibt Hoffnung auf "einen" riiiichtig fetten Film.... 

BTW': ist das Video schon gelöscht...hier nochmal ein Link der "noch" funktioniert: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJPLtWfszi0


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. April 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> also Episode 7 dann Rogue One dann Episode 8 usw. ?



So ist es geplant, ja.



DerBloP schrieb:


> BTW': ist das Video schon gelöscht...hier nochmal ein Link der "noch" funktioniert:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJPLtWfszi0



Danke. Disney ist da wohl sehr schnell hinterher die Videos zu sperren.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2015)

naja nein, Rogue One ist eher so was wie Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen
hmmmm, irgendwie bin ich gerade froh das man damals verzichtet hat  so einen ähnlichen Film mit Gungans zu machen ...

Mal abgesehen davon das man bei Disney auch eh von dem Punkt mit den Episoden abgekommen ist


----------



## DerBloP (20. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja nein, Rogue One ist eher so was wie Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen


Also der Trailer scheint mir alles andere als einen Ewoks ableger zu teasern. Allein schon der Düstere Sound und der Todestern im HG einfach sehr dunkel mMn. Auch wie im Artikel schon beschrieben soll es eher Realistisch sein. Also ich freue mich jetzt sogar fast mehr auf Rogue One als auf die Episode 7...


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2015)

Naja, habe sicherlich nix gegen mehr SciFi in den Kinos. Mal sehen wie sich diese Spin-Offs so machen werden. Star Wars mit einem realistischeren touch und einem etwas ernsteren Szenario kann ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen. Immerhin waren praktisch alle Spiele zu dem Thema, die die Macht mal aussen vor gelassen haben (so wie X-Wing, Tie Fighter, Rebel Assault, Republic Commando) immer ziemlich gut. Wenn sie es also gut umsetzten bin ich fuer solche Spin-off Filme durchaus zu haben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. April 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Auch das der Regisseur von Soldat James Ryan da mitmacht gibt Hoffnung auf "einen" riiiichtig fetten Film....


Ich weiß nicht wie ich das dir beibringen soll, aber Steven Spielberg arbeitet nach bisherigen Informationen an dem Film NICHT mit.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Klingt alles ziemlich gut und könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Desotho (20. April 2015)

Finde ich prinzipiell erstmal ok. Auf lange Sicht habe ich die Befürchtung, dass wir mit Star Wars Filmen überschwemmt werden und die Marke zu Tode geritten wird.
Mal sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Abwarten. Kommt darauf an. Das Star Wars Universum bietet genügend Potential für Storys. Auch noch nach Episode IX


----------



## LOX-TT (16. August 2015)

Ich nehm mal diesen News-Thread für die Neuigkeit zu Rogue One, denn der Cast (Schauspieler und Team) steht fest

Ich zitier mich mal selbst von VGZ drüben



			
				LOX-TT schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------

